# What Is Too Cold For Humi?



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

I recently purchased a 12 bottle wine refrigerator and I'm not sure I want to keep it. For $100 I could buy a nice wood humi . I live in the North east so temps in my basement don't usually exceed 65- 70 F. I was thinking if I could keep beer or liquor in the space I'm not using ( just a couple bottles) it might be worth keeping and running the fridge. So my question is " how cold can I keep my sticks and what happens to them when temps are too low?


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I think 65 - 70 is great for a humi. Coldest I have heard of storing cigars is 55 but that is for long term (storage).

I personally store my cigars at 68 with out use of a cooling system but I do store my cigars in a wine fridge for two reasons 1. I can get way more space for the dollar in buying a wine fridge (vino) vs a wooden humidor and 2. If I ever need to cool my cigars the system is already there.

The one thing I would be worried about is the use of the cooling system tends to make the maintain a solid RH % a little more challenging.

I personally would stick with the vino you will fill up that space every shortly.

Good luck and I hope you enjoy whatever you choose.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

65 is perfect IMO. How cold does your basement get? 

And one thing from past experiences... Does your basement ever flood?


----------



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

Footbag said:


> 65 is perfect IMO. How cold does your basement get?
> 
> And one thing from past experiences... Does your basement ever flood?


My basement maintains 60 F thru the colder months. I am asking the question because I want to turn down the thermostat on the fridge to chill beverages thus performing duties as both humidor and cooler. It is not a compressor type refrigerator so it shouldn't affect the RH when it kicks on. I've noticed that most folks keep thier cigars at 60-70F . I'm asking what would happen if the cigars were stored at 45-50F as long as the RH was 60-70%.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I think the 45 temp with the 70 RH would be not so good. But that is just a shot from the hip.

I have heard of long term storage in the lower temps but it usually goes with a lower RH - on this one I can't think of anyone posting with that temp/RH mix.


----------



## Pac (Mar 10, 2008)

Relative humidity is just that, relative. 

As the temperature drops the air can hold less and less humidity, so 70%RH at a low temperature is not much, whereas 70%RH at a high temp is really moist.

Right now, where I live, it is around freezing outside (that's 0 degrees C, not sure what it is in Fahrenheit) and 80-90% relative humidity. It is not the same as 80%RH when in the 100's 

There's a really complicated formula for calculating what a certain %RH equals at different temperatures, but I don't know it..

I would use the vino as cigar storage, set to around 68F or something, and put the beer in the normal fridge.. there won't be any space left in the vino for beer after you had it for a couple of months 

/Pac


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

I wouldn't try and cool drinks and keep cigars in the same fridgedor. You'll have nothing but trouble when you go to smoke. Buy a cooler for storage and keep your fridge for wine/beer.


----------



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess I got caught up in all the posts about 28 bottle Vinotemps. I've heard some people have found them at close out prices. Since my basement where I have my humidors dosen't get over 70F I think I'll take the wine fridge back and use the $100 for a new conventional wood humidor or buy a small compressor fridge to have wine and beer in a more convienant location. I already own a 35 bottle wine fridge that we keep upstairs in our kitchen.
I'm guessing you folks in the southern states have more issues with higher temps than us northerners.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I have a Vino on my lower level and the temps down there never get about 68. It is a great place for a lot of storage and seals amazingly well so it keeps the humidity perfectly. Plus, I've got a load of boxes in there. I still have a couple coolers, too, though 

If you're gonna return it, buy a cooler. Seems like you already have a few of those. Coolers easily hold the best humidity and are perfect for storing cigars.


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 12, 2008)

I found myself in a situation where I had to keep my humidor in my car during a winter day last week (error with hotel rooms while I was travelling with humidor by necessity -- its a long story -- anyway I had to vacate the hotel room while spending day at a conference). Anyway, I heated my car up, wrapped humidor in towels and blankets and a jacket and came back every couple of hours.

I was below 0 celcius outside but the humidor never dipped below 7 degrees celcius, 45 fehrenheit and even then it probably was only like that for no more than an hour.

Anyone think that will cause any long-term damage. I don't think so, but I am the novice. Some experienced views would be greatly appreciated

Cheers

Cyanide


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cyanide said:


> I found myself in a situation where I had to keep my humidor in my car during a winter day last week (error with hotel rooms while I was travelling with humidor by necessity -- its a long story -- anyway I had to vacate the hotel room while spending day at a conference). Anyway, I heated my car up, wrapped humidor in towels and blankets and a jacket and came back every couple of hours.
> 
> I was below 0 celcius outside but the humidor never dipped below 7 degrees celcius, 45 fehrenheit and even then it probably was only like that for no more than an hour.
> 
> ...


They will be fine. :tu


----------

